# 1973 3.0cs driver window motor wanted



## waynetusa (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone have a new or working motor for sale or know of a possible source. Much thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Early6 (Oct 29, 2020)

I have replaced LF window motors in E9 with RR window motor from e28, some switch wiring needed to be reworked due to different motor design, it's been years but the early motors were 2 sided, where the later ones reversed the current. Mechanical aptitude required, one new hole for the "new" motor.


----------

